# Anyone over 40 and ttc naturally?



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Im 45 and my hubby had a vasectomy reversal last June, we have 2 boys aged 8 and 10 and Ive just got my FSH results back and they're really great , but what I was thinking is getting some clomid and having a go with that, Im off to Spain in September and you can get it over the chemist counter 

Good Luck

xx


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Millie

Just read something about taking melatonin when you take clomid to help improve egg quality - sorry - know it is not what you asked, but thought it may be useful if you decide to go the clomid route.
Good luck


----------



## millie13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Cool thanks, I'll look into it 

xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Just spotted this, I don't know if you're already in Spain or have already been......

Please remember that clomid is a prescription drug in the UK, and taking it without proper medical advice could be dangerous.

Best of luck with TTC. 
Claire


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Millie

Did some more reading and looks like Clomid is not advised for us older woman. Please do a bit more research before you take. 

x


----------

